# Hey Chris !!!! Thanks for the Hunt!!!



## mnducker (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris
Thanks for letting me and my son tag along with you guys on the hunt for those real SMART ND honkers.
We had a great time, and it was fun to venture out into the real outback counrty of ND.
Fun was had by all!
MNDUCKER
AL


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem Al...we'll have to do it again sometime.

I'm not sure what happened, but my reply came up with someone else's screen name.....anyways, it was good to finally meet you. Next time we'll have to go for some "non-urban" birds! :lol:


----------

